# Stomach Angioectasia/AVM



## meg0630 (Nov 1, 2012)

I get confused with the dx codes when it comes to AVMs. 
Can someone clarify the differences for me?
Thanks

Patient had an EGD done. 

Findings:
Angioectasia/AVM was found in the body of the stomach and on the lesser curvature of the stomach body. Bipolar diathermy was applied to control bleeding.
Angioectasia/AVM was found on the lesser corvature of the stomach body. (This one was not bleeding.)

Which dx code is correct? And please explain why. I don't understand the difference.

1. 537.82- Angiodysplasia of Stomach and duodenum without mention hemorrhage
537.83- Angiodysplasia of Stomach and duodenum with hemorrhage

2. 747.61- Gastrointestinal Vessel Anomaly


----------

